

Beijing to Shanghai by Train in Five Hours - melling
http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2011/06/beijing-to-shanghai-in-five-hours-new-data-on-chinas-high-speed-rail/240399/

======
melling
The video is in Chinese however it's impressive when the announcer places one
empty water bottle on top of the other near the end while traveling at
150mph+. Pretty smooth ride.

